# neutral safety switch test?



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Guys, I just bought a new ignition switch (I posted a thread about this a week ago). Can't return it so that is 70 bucks down the drain. Replaced the old switch, etc. and the motor is still doing the same thing. Gauges work, I get all the beeps from the horn under the dash, the pump starts, I can hear the choke click....but the motor itself won't turn over.

I'm now thinking that the issue might be the neutral safety switch on the throttle. There are only TWO of these things available now, because Johnson (I have a 98 Johnson Oceanrunner) stopped making them in 2005. 

*My question is, before I buy this part, is there any way to test the switch itself or BYPASS it (just to get the motor started)? Just want to see if anybody knows if I can test it, etc. before I order the part from New Jersey.* 

The motor is doing the same thing it would do if you left it out of gear and tried to start it. It's not a kill switch or ignition issue, as I learned the hard way. Any help appreciated as always. Peace.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Didja try what x-shark recommended? Jump the starter solenoid on the motor. That takes all ignition out of the circuit.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

No, but will do. Thanks for reminding me. I left a bunch of my stuff over at a friend's house while working on his non-functioning motor, so I will have to try that in the morning.

My main concern is figuring out whether or not the neutral safety switch is kaput.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Make sure you have good connect on the yellow/black wire off the power pack. Same at the the quadrant. Do a continuity check with a voltmeter on the harness and then on the switch. When in gear, continuity should be different that in nuetral. If you not getting continuity on harness, you need to trace it back to the engine and look for breaks in wire or bad connections in main plug and quick disconnects near the power pack. 

Main wire harness plug on side of engine can get corrision and the pins can get loose. siggle wires while checking continuity. If it bounces, your have loose connection into plug. Clean with electrical contact cleaner (aresol can) and grease with dielectric grease. 

Used to happen all the time on older evinrudes. Not sure if same on your engine though.

Call Kenney Mann at Emerald Coast Marine. PFF handle "Sequioha"


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Just bought one of the two remaining neutral safety switch kits...we shall see. Will try the other advice out this afternoon if weather permits. Peace.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Make sure you have good connect on the yellow/black wire off the power pack. Same at the the quadrant. Do a continuity check with a voltmeter on the harness and then on the switch. When in gear, continuity should be different that in nuetral. If you not getting continuity on harness, you need to trace it back to the engine and look for breaks in wire or bad connections in main plug and quick disconnects near the power pack.
> 
> Main wire harness plug on side of engine can get corrision and the pins can get loose. siggle wires while checking continuity. If it bounces, your have loose connection into plug. Clean with electrical contact cleaner (aresol can) and grease with dielectric grease.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Patriot, you are a very kind soul. Peace.


----------

